# Starting to buy my own equipment need suggestions



## ChrisC5928 (Sep 18, 2015)

So I passed my EMT course and the practical portion of my national test, (Taking my written exam on the first wish me luck)
Anyways, I have slowly been purchasing little pieces of equipment I hear I will need when I get into the field. Any suggestions on things I should be looking into?


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 18, 2015)

Get in the field and see what you really need. Mostly you will need a good pen, watch that has a second hand or shows seconds on it, and a stethoscope if you don't want to use the ones that are provided on the ambulance. Wait till you get a job to see if you really need anything else. Oh and stay away from the Galls catalog there is little there that you would ever truly need.


----------



## Jason (Sep 18, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> Get in the field and see what you really need. Mostly you will need a good pen, watch that has a second hand or shows seconds on it, and a stethoscope if you don't want to use the ones that are provided on the ambulance. Wait till you get a job to see if you really need anything else. Oh and stay away from the Galls catalog there is little there that you would ever truly need.



AGREED.  The only other thing I carry is some reference material and protocol book.  I tell all Thirds and precepting AICs, the things you need on duty is a pen, a watch, and a stethoscope.


----------



## Gurby (Sep 18, 2015)

Jason said:


> I tell all Thirds and precepting AICs, the things you need on duty is a pen, a watch, and a stethoscope.



And a notepad or some index cards to write on!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 18, 2015)

A pen and stethoscope. That's all.

Anything else you'll figure out after you've been doing it for awhile.


----------



## squirrel15 (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe pants... Our issued pants are stiff and god awful hot, so I buy my own 5.11 taclites for the simple reason they feel slightly lighter to me and I get hot easily, and I want anything that can keep me cooler.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 27, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> Get in the field and see what you really need. Mostly you will need a good pen, watch that has a second hand or shows seconds on it, and a stethoscope if you don't want to use the ones that are provided on the ambulance. Wait till you get a job to see if you really need anything else. Oh and stay away from the Galls catalog there is little there that you would ever truly need.


GALLS sux.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 27, 2015)

Jason said:


> AGREED.  The only other thing I carry is some reference material and protocol book.  I tell all Thirds and precepting AICs, the things you need on duty is a pen, a watch, and a stethoscope.


And Monster drinks, Copenhagen, etc. LOL!


----------

